# Fox



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

i posted something before about shot size on foxes. fox season is open all year here in southern ontario and there is a fox running around my house. i can't use the 12 gauge where i live but i was wondering if a my .22 530 fps pellet rifle would do the trick? i'm not looking for some long distance shot just something with in 30-50 feet. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

just some specs on my pellet gun is it will sink an inch into a spruce tree from 100 feet. and go through 1 1/2 inches of plywood from 80 feet. so all i need is some help on a good range for the fox.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

RM,

I fully understand your post but when I read it I imagined this fox doing laps around your house! Oh...it's been a long day.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

lol. funny joke but not much help.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rm422! whats up buddy . WOW remember when I told you 50yards will not work for pellet guns! Well forget it for foxes, what did they do outlaw guns in Canada? If not get yourself a 22 Hornet if so start writing your goverment!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you can't use guns how about a Bow. I wouldn't feel comfortable shooting at a fox with a pellet gun! The chance of you killing at all are slim let alone humanely. I would look at a different option
Just my two cents.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

guns aren't outlawed in canada. you can buy any guns you want with a permit. you have to have a permit for anything that goes over 500fps. thats for airguns. as far as hunting rifles just take the safety course and your well on your way. my grandfather has two shotguns and a 30-06. my .22 pellet gun goes over 500fps and i have a permit for that. but anyway thanks for the tips. i have not yet atempted shooting a fox with a pellet gun. and i wont.


----------

